# What models have paddle shifters as an option and when did BMW introduce them?



## PizzaDiaper (Mar 22, 2018)

Were paddle shifters available for E36? If not available for that gen, what about E90/5th gen 3-series, and if so what year were they available? 

I've read a few different posts online that go into detail about the different types of transmissions that BMW's have, but I'm a total car noob so I'm having a hard time deciphering everything that I find. I currently have a 2003 Acura TL-S with a tiptronic transmission, so I would love to find something similar without breaking the bank, hence the search for a 2000's model with paddle shifting available.

If anyone knows where I can find a comprehensive list of models that had paddle shifters as an option it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

E36 - No.
E46 - No for the regular automatic (Steptronic). I am not certain whether they were offered with the SMG but I believe not.
E90 - Yes.

5 Series, 7 Series - No idea.


----------



## PizzaDiaper (Mar 22, 2018)

Are all SMG transmissions paddle shifters? Or just some of them?


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

PizzaDiaper said:


> Are all SMG transmissions paddle shifters? Or just some of them?





Zeichen311 said:


> I am not certain whether they were offered with the SMG but I believe not.


:dunno:


----------

